# Oh, Bethesda: your favorite or most memorable glitches.



## Day Coydog (Mar 1, 2013)

So recently I had an encounter with something strange in Skyrim. It could not die by my hand... because it was already dead. I'm not sure what happened, but I was walking along and I spot a dragon, start shooting at it, then once it gets close it starts disintegrating and says that I have absorbed a dragon soul. I try shooting it and it takes no damage, it has no damage reading... So I run as fast as I can to the next quest checkpoint, thinking that it will go away, I was wrong, so it starts attacking me along with stormcloaks.

Eventually, the NPC's kill it, but I almost died like 5 times from it, it was by far the scariest thing that I have encountered in Skyrim... Here are some pictures that I took with my Kodak Mini:





The picture doesn't seem to be there, but if you copy the url and paste it in it should work.

Back on track: what are your most favorite or memorable glitches in games?


----------



## Azure (Mar 1, 2013)

all of fallout 3


----------



## veeno (Mar 1, 2013)

Azure said:


> all of fallout 3


Fawkes face turned inside out for me once.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Mar 1, 2013)

Any game where if you run into a wall enough times you can go right through it.


----------



## Percy (Mar 1, 2013)

Azure said:


> all of fallout 3


All of Fallout New Vegas

Though I did have a liking towards the glitch where you're launched like 100 feet into the air by a giant in Skyrim... if that's even a glitch.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 1, 2013)

Not a glitch, but I remember when I found the Martian's corpse with the crashed UFO. I tried to drag it aaaalll the way to my home in Megaton, but when I got to the gates, it turned out I had to leave the corpse outside.

I was disappointed that day.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 1, 2013)

Oblivion's paint-brush glitch... I mean, what the fuck? I threw away all of my brushes, then I closed the inventory, only to see them floating in a pile right in front of me.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 1, 2013)

Fallout: New Vegas.

Boone's head disappeared, and it somehow glitched between the ground. Just another normal day.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 1, 2013)

Outcast said:


> Oblivion's paint-brush glitch... I mean, what the fuck? I threw away all of my brushes, then I closed the inventory, only to see them floating in a pile right in front of me.



It's possible to use them as steps


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Mar 1, 2013)

1. All of Fallout 3 for me as well

2. Had a dragon fly backwards in circles into space and disappear in Skyrim

3. Killed a bear with a shout and it started walking backwards when it was dead in Skyrim

That's of what I remember at least.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 2, 2013)

Ah, in Oblivion I sometimes got random objects flying around the room, stretching and distorting into ridiculous looking lines.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's possible to use them as steps



I used them to hop over the wall into the mages guild and pick all of the really expensive alchemy ingredients.
*insert emote of the evil mastermind plotting triangle fingers of doom thing here*


----------



## Fernin (Mar 2, 2013)

I like doing the Razor quest in Skyrim and following the dude outside his house after you give him all the pieces. If you time it just right you can watch him fly off into the sky like a rocket. XD One can help but wonder if this is what the denizens of Skyrim see every time the dragonborne fast travels.

Sadly I couldn't find a better vid than the one below.

[yt]mLUODPtYNXI[/yt]


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2013)

I never run into good glitches but 

[video=youtube;7x9Qw1KSyIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x9Qw1KSyIs[/video]

This is relevant


----------



## Outcast (Mar 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's possible to use them as steps



Yep, that's how I went up to the top of the White Gold Tower. Still, I don't think the Imperial guards liked those gravity-confused brushes littering their city's skies.

@Willow- This reminds me of my time in Tenpenny Tower (Fallout 3) when I set off all the mines in my inventory by a mini-nuke. My fellow companion Charon was sent soaring into the sky and above, his already-dead corpse danced and glitched everywhere until it hit the point-of-no-return... how spectacular.


----------



## cotokun89 (Mar 2, 2013)

the best gitch huuummmm...
may be in the "megaman X8" game i found 1 glitch
in internet no found,
in the A. yeti stage (bikers) in the part of the path is separated i chose the cave (the secret path)
and for 1 glitch (i think is a glitch) i give 999.999.999 metals XD
so much money to end the game
i save the game in the memory card XD


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 2, 2013)

I haven't played many of their games enough to find any glitches, but I have seen my brother get some. I think the most memorable was in Red Dead Redemption, when a horse and its cart were just floating up in the sky. I think the cart kept dropping to the ground and reverting back to the sky again, but the horse just stood there in the air. It was pretty weird.

I think the funniest one I've seen from a video (not in person) is the Bird People Glitch from the same game.
[video=youtube;kYdCvN-ukRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYdCvN-ukRY[/video]

It's weird that they retain the animation from the crows, but that makes it all the more hilarious.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 2, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I haven't played many of their games enough to find any glitches, but I have seen my brother get some. I think the most memorable was in Red Dead Redemption, when a horse and its cart were just floating up in the sky. I think the cart kept dropping to the ground and reverting back to the sky again, but the horse just stood there in the air. It was pretty weird.
> 
> I think the funniest one I've seen from a video (not in person) is the Bird People Glitch from the same game.
> (video goes here)
> ...



It's a weird ass glitch but RDR isn't by Bethesda, it's by Rockstar and you can always expect shit like that from Rockstar.


I think the lack of infinite quests is mine.

[video=youtube;ZvJtSx0_VlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvJtSx0_VlQ[/video]


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 2, 2013)

Aidy said:


> It's a weird ass glitch but RDR isn't by Bethesda, it's by Rockstar and you can always expect shit like that from Rockstar.


It doesn't have to be from Bethesda, I just chose to say "Oh Bethesda" because they are known for their glitches an mine in particular was from one of their games.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 2, 2013)

I saw a floating mammoth in Skyrim once.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 2, 2013)

I love glitches in games with really good atmosphere^^ They tried so hard to immerse you in the game but then a glitch like pulls you back into reality :3
This is especially awesome in Bethesda games! The glitches in Fallout 3, New Vegas and Skyrim are simply amazing!

My own personal favorite still is the most awkward conversation in Mass Effect 3:
[video=youtube;ZUm44vuHFEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUm44vuHFEM[/video]
It's ok guys, you don't have to look at each other if you don't feel like it ;D


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Mar 3, 2013)

I was one of the people to suffer the rotating head glitch in New Vegas...


----------



## Feathering (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nry7KC_62x8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nry7KC_62x8[/video]


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 5, 2013)

Percy said:


> Though I did have a liking towards the glitch where you're launched like 100 feet into the air by a giant in Skyrim... if that's even a glitch.



It is. They kept it in specifically because it was funny.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 5, 2013)

The maid in Jorrvaskr was an ancestor of Nightcrawler of the X-Men. While I was...er...freeing the place of the tyranny of coin purses, she teleported into the room I was in. She then told me something about not underestimating her because she was old or something.

Another funny glitch was seeing a dragon priest shoot off, eh, two chain lightnings, then retreat and get stuck in a gate, where me and my dremora friend proceeded to hack it to death. The gate lifted and the (double?) corpse was lifted off the ground. Glitches are fun! 

Oh, and dragon skeletons showing up out of nowhere, seemingly having fallen out of the sky. Damn...was the battle in Sovngarde really that epic?


----------



## Ramses (Mar 5, 2013)

Sometimes when I play Skyrim, a horse will fall out of the sky.

Out of nowhere - no rider, no cart, just - boom - horse meteor.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2013)

I was inside a keep in Skyrim once. I could hear a constant and quickly repeated thudding/thumping sound throughout my entire time in the keep.
Upon turning around to do some looting, I saw a dead body flying around rapidly inside a metal cage, causing all the noise. 
I opened the cage, only to have the body fly out and get stuck inside a wall, still spazzing out in a way where it looked like it was humping the bricks at an extreme pace.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 7, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I was inside a keep in Skyrim once. I could hear a constant and quickly repeated thudding/thumping sound throughout my entire time in the keep.
> Upon turning around to do some looting, I saw a dead body flying around rapidly inside a metal cage, causing all the noise.
> I opened the cage, only to have the body fly out and get stuck inside a wall, still spazzing out in a way where it looked like it was humping the bricks at an extreme pace.



I've had this sort of thing happen in both Skyrim and New Vegas before. I've also have had freshly killed creatures fly off into space Skyrim.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 8, 2013)

Probably watching a horse and two deathhounds battle it out a few feet off the ground at the Whiterun stables only to have them fall to their deaths when I approached.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Mar 8, 2013)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Probably watching a horse and two deathhounds battle it out a few feet off the ground at the Whiterun stables only to have them fall to their deaths when I approached.



Your mere presence killed them...


----------



## buckwildwolf (Mar 11, 2013)

my favorite glitch has to be being able to get power armour training from the start in fallout 3


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 12, 2013)

My horse started swimming through a city in skyrim once. 
And over ten horse stable owners got stuck in the ground.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 12, 2013)

Last time I was playing skyrim I had some guy and a bear randomly fall out of the sky.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 12, 2013)

In Oblivion I found a character who is talking their line and says "Wait, let me try that one again" and redoes the line in a slightly different way.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2013)

I had a dragon in a bar once that got stuck underneath the bar and created quite the mess. That was some funny shit.

I also had the "walking backward dead guy" glitch. I "liberated" some goods from a haughty noble and killed his bodyguard. His guard was walking backwards after I killed him.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I had a dragon in a bar once that got stuck underneath the bar and created quite the mess. That was some funny shit.



Jeez, I guess there aren't any health inspectors in Skyrim.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 13, 2013)

My favorite is still when the dark elf lady in Whiterun morphed out of a guard after the first dragon kill. Or one of the Champions pushing a horse down a path without breaking sweat. Aela walking in place on a chair is a classic. It doesn't always have to be on a chair, though, just whenever I return home, she's either sitting down or walking in place...usually on a chair.

Glitches can kinda be fun now. They add a little more character to the game.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Jeez, I guess there aren't any health inspectors in Skyrim.



They are too busy fining people for loitering.

Seriously, I got a 1 gold fine for loitering in the game before it patched, as well as littering. 
I'd drop a sword or a piece of junk from my inventory and a guard would come up and tell me I did a bad thing.

I've also ran into issues with dropped items like bottles and pots that would kill anyone who walked onto them.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 13, 2013)

I was walking around somewhere and suddenly a horse+rider just fhover through my view about 20 feet off the ground at a reasonable pace.

I shot them with lightning and they fell to their deaths.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 13, 2013)

Best glitch ever.

This entire game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f3HDsgLV68


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> They are too busy fining people for loitering.
> 
> Seriously, I got a 1 gold fine for loitering in the game before it patched, as well as littering.
> I'd drop a sword or a piece of junk from my inventory and a guard would come up and tell me I did a bad thing.
> ...



Wait, they actually used to give fines for loitering?

In Skyrim I've been launched clean across a room after stepping on random bones on the floor.


----------



## chagen (Mar 14, 2013)

all of sonic the hedgehog 2006


----------



## Golden (Mar 14, 2013)

My favourite is in Fallout 3. NPCs can sometimes get stuck into walls and their coordinates have to get reset. Unfortunately, the game fucks this up and they are teleported under the map. I think the game is resetting their coordinates at (0,0,0). They are very difficult to recover.


----------

